# In need of a new handgun



## max4hunterof thunderbay (Feb 19, 2011)

I realize this forum section is for handgun hunting but i need a handgun efficinados input. (sorry for the grammar)
Im looking for a cheap 9mm semi automatic. I chose 9mm because its inexpensive rounds and availability, a cheap 9mm i do not care if it jams every 2-300 rounds, Its just for "fun shooting", i just dont want to have to send it back to a company every couple of weeks for maintanace. Any input is appreciated.    PS I have my cpl, and i carry a wheel s&w mod 66, 357, because i dont mess around lol


----------



## max4hunterof thunderbay (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry, i made an error model 60 not 66


----------



## Richard P (Feb 19, 2011)

Aside from whatever you could buy inexpensively on the private market, probably the least expensive is the Hi-Point.  1911forum.com has a section in which users may post reviews. You should read there.


----------



## Dub (Feb 19, 2011)

9mm shooters are great to have for all the reasons you mentioned.  

Every now and then you can run accross some great deals on bulk ammo in that caliber that remind me of how affordable shooting used to be.

I've really have been enjoying shooting my wife's S&W M&P 9mm lately.  The hand grip inserts change out in seconds so we can both "fit" the gun to us in quick fashion.  Budsgunshop.com has been blowing these out for the $430 range lately (the model without safeties....I prefer these).

Another 9mm that I've been looking at a good bit lately is the CZ-USA models.  I'd give them a hard look.  Again...in the $400 range...


There is always the tried and true 9mm that is the gold standard for me, anyway.....the GLOCK G17.  Awesome shooter....can't wear it out.....goes bang everytime.  Great ergonomics, natural pointer for many folks, consistent trigger, true high capacity.....etc, etc.


----------



## Tacklebox (Feb 19, 2011)

*glock*

Have you ever owned a 9mm or any auto pistols b4? I know you carry the 357. But a 9mm will jam alot due to low recoil and improper grip. This is what makes a Glock famous . Then you know you r going to want to carry it ,even if just 4 back-up. 1 gun is none 2 guns are 1. I carry a Glock 19 in a walk about holster.


----------



## HillbillyJim (Feb 20, 2011)

Can't agree that "all" 9mm will jam alot.  I've got an older S&W 459 that eats everything I put through it.  Never had the first jam, FTL, or stovepipe.  Had it for several years and to date...goes bang everytime.


----------



## thurmongene (Feb 20, 2011)

Hay guts, as for all these 9mm's , aren't they heavy?  Is there one out there that is liter? or will the lite weight cause higher felt recoil?


----------



## Dub (Feb 20, 2011)

Thermongene.....you've got to get crazy light to rule out 9mm due to recoil.  It's fairly smooth 'cross the spectrum of guns.


I do suspect it was one of the things about the Beretta 92 that endeared it to many (me too)....full size and weight with a light round.  Recoil was a non issue and double taps were en vogue.


I've got zero beef with the 9mm....there are some very respectable defense loads available. ....and range ammo is not so overpriced.


----------



## Tacklebox (Feb 21, 2011)

Well not all, but if you go cheap watch what you get in a polymer gun. But my first 9mm was a pt 92 tarouse. It never failed. But they aren't made of plastic. I bet you could find one used for a decent price.


----------



## max4hunterof thunderbay (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for all the input. I have considered a hi-point 9mm but it is just not the gun im looking for, i buy cheap but quality, yes those two can go togather. So i ask this, whats your opinion on the Smith&Wesson Sigma? They run for about $300 on gunbroker.com


----------



## winchester1970 (Feb 24, 2011)

Taurus 709 Slim


----------



## 1022 (Feb 24, 2011)

max4hunterof thunderbay said:


> Thank you for all the input. I have considered a hi-point 9mm but it is just not the gun im looking for, i buy cheap but quality, yes those two can go togather. So i ask this, whats your opinion on the Smith&Wesson Sigma? They run for about $300 on gunbroker.com



Nothing wrong with the Sigma they just have a heavy trigger pull if all you want is something to play with it fits the bill,and you can get them around almost all local gun shops for about that much,also the new Smith SD is about $400 it is a step up from the Sigma.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2011)

max4hunterof thunderbay said:


> Thank you for all the input. I have considered a hi-point 9mm but it is just not the gun im looking for, i buy cheap but quality, yes those two can go togather. So i ask this, whats your opinion on the Smith&Wesson Sigma? They run for about $300 on gunbroker.com



Take a look at the Kel-Tec P-11 in 9mm.  10+1 or 12+1 if you get the LEO mag.  Double action only.  Heavy enough of a trigger (8 lbs) to not go off accicentally.  $250 range.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Feb 24, 2011)

I also have the Kel-TEC and love it!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Feb 24, 2011)

I had a Star 9MM (made in Spain), it is an exact duplicate of a Colt. That gun never jammed. Sorry I sold it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a Kel Tec PF9 that fits in a pocket holster and dissapears nicely. Goes boom every time.


----------



## DMGun (Apr 17, 2011)

I would stick with a metal frame unless you buy a glock.  Time tested performer, not a late comer to the plastic frame world like others.


----------



## patterstdeer (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a S&W 5906 and a Ruger P95 both in 9mm and never a problem or jam from either.


----------



## snuffy (Apr 19, 2011)

winchester1970 said:


> Taurus 709 Slim



I have been thinking of getting one of these myself.


----------

